# Ferry from Villa San Giovanni to Messina Sicily



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Could anyone please help with what ferry company cross from Villa San Giovanni to Messina, how long the crossing is and how much for a 7.3 mtr camper.
I have searched the net but i can't find any that cross at the shortest point to sicily


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

It takes about 20 minutes.
3 years ago in December it cost about 50 EUR and I think the ferry was every 30 minutes. No need to book (at least in December).
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Villa San Giovanni (Reggio Calabria) / Messina

Ferries leave Villa San Giovanni in Reggio Calabria to Messina every 20 minutes. The crossing takes 20 minutes. For information and bookings call +39 0965 751413.

Best link I can find - I think the service may still be operated by Italian Railways, but I don't think they run overnight.

Last time there I went by train Rome- Palermo on the train ferry - Reggio Di Calabria - Messina. Met many locals on the "not so quick" journey - very entertaining though.

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Cilkad and Bobfiggis,

i searched everywhere for the crossing but couldn't find any info at all.

we intend to be there mid august but not in a rush so if it takes a day or two wait for the crossing it doesn't mater.

are there any places on sicily you would recomend visiting ? as it's our first time


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ferries VillaSan Giovanni - Messina*

 Ciao, as you have already been correctly informed, the ferries run about every 20 mins, 24/7, and are operated by mainly the private company 'Caronte' and also the State railway (Ferrovie dello Stato) Your best bet is Caronte because the Ferrovie faf about loading railway carriages as well. If going in August, then be prepared for long queues, and allow for waits of possibly 3/4 hours or more. No point at all in pre booking.
In Sicily don't miss
Taormina
Mount Etna
Noto
Siracusa Ortigia zone and Greek Theatres
Agrigento Temples
Roman Villa of Piazza Armerina
Moxia island
Erice
Selinunte
Segesta
Palermo Palitinate and Monreale
Cefalu
and lots more besides.
enjoy 
p.s. edit you can look at timetables, and book on line if you so wish at
www.carontetourist.it


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Eddied has given a pretty comprehensive list of "must do's".

The centre of the island is dramatic - very sparse in contrast to the tourist spots by the sea, but Enna is worth a stop. The main roads in the centre are often long concrete section causeways which give that awful repetitive drumming sound over long distances - so be warned.

Enjoy


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank's for all the info i cant wait to have our italian holiday this year i have looked on goggle at the recommended places and they look great we intend travelling through france to switzerland then austria and on to italy/ sicely and back up to south of france so hope it's a nice summer


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian holiday*

 Buon giorno, for what a long term weather forecast is worth; the experts are saying that Italy is going to have a late but long hot summer. This weekend is expected to hit 40 C.
enjoy your trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------

